# Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc



## Modders Vision (28. Januar 2013)

*Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe den Pc von meinem Vater komplett platt gemacht, da er sehr  Virenverseucht war und man wirklich nichts mehr retten konnte...
Jetzt suche ich nach dem Optimalen Betriebssystem für diesen Computer. Unter optimal verstehe ich ein Betriebssystem, das das "Maximum" aus dem Pc herausholt.
Hier mal das System:

Motherboard: MSI (Micro-Star) Motherboard MD5000 (MS-6701)
Prozessor: Intel Pentium 4     2.60GHz
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 9600 TX
HDD: Seageate Barracuda 160GB
RAM: 512Mb (aufrüstbar bis zu 2Gb - meint ihr, das macht Sinn?)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Vg,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallassa (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Windows XP oder Ubuntu, alles Andere macht nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Windows XP oder Ubuntu, alles Andere macht nicht wirklich Sinn.


 
XP macht eigentlich auch nicht mehr viel Sinn,  Vista frisst zu viel und auch Win7 wird nicht gehen.  

Ich denke, da wäre wirklich Ubuntu das Beste.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Was möchtest du dann damit mache?

Wenn du auf Windows verzichten kannst, such dir eine schöne Linux Distribution raus.


----------



## Modders Vision (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Der pc wird von meinem Vater zum arbeiten benutzt, ursprünglich war XP drauf...
Ich werde mal mit ihm darüber reden, was er so an Programmen nutzt und dann entscheiden, ob ich XP oder Linux drauf tu.
Welche Linux Distribution würdet ihr da drauf tun?


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Januar 2013)

Ich würde Ubuntu nehmen, ist (mMn) auch für Neulinge einfach zu bedienen. 

Je nach dem, wie offen er gegenüber neuem ist bzw. ob er sich schnell an eine andere Oberfläche gewöhnt, könnte man auch eine Distribution mit sehr Windows XP ähnlicher Oberfläche nehmen. (Oder sich eine entsprechende Oberfläche installieren)

Das übliche Tabellen, Präsebtationen, Textverarbeitungszeugs, sowie Email, Surfen und so weiter sind selbstverständlich kein Problem und entsprechende Programme sind häufig schon dabei.

Verschiedene Distributionen kann man einfach von einem bootbaren USB Stick ausprobieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Januar 2013)

Alternativ kann ich dir auch Linux Mint wärmstens empfehlen. Ich habe es mal ausprobiert um zu schauen, wie Linux so ist


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Ich denke auch, Mint oder Ubuntu sind für Windows-Gewöhnte meist am einfachsten zu bedienen.


----------



## TempestX1 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Statt Ubuntu würde ich Lubuntu empfehlen. Es ist etwas resourcenschonender durch den LXDE statt Unity und lässt sich vom Menü ähnlich wie Windows Startmenü (wie damals) bedienen.
Man muss sich zwar auch etwas einarbeiten aber wäre keine so große Umstellung wie von XP auf Unity.

Die Programm und Treiberresourcen sind soweit gleich wie Ubuntu.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Linux Mint läuft super 
Windows 7 läuft übrigens auch auf einem alten Sempron tadellos.


----------



## Solarius (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Der Prozessor ist sicherlich für jede Linuxdistribution schnell genug. Ich glaube nicht, dass es überhaupt eine Distribution gibt, für die der Prozessor zu langsam ist. 
Wie groß ist denn der Arbeitsspeicher?
Probier einfach mal ein paar verschiedene Linuxe aus. Und nimm, was dir am besten gefällt. Zum Beispiel hier aus dieser Liste:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ebssysteme/183436-linux-zum-ausprobieren.html


----------



## Kotor (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Linux Mint auf meinem Acer Dual Core 9600GT, ehemals Win7 32bit notebook


----------



## Modders Vision (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich vergessen anzugeben:


Modders Vision schrieb:


> RAM: 512Mb (aufrüstbar bis zu 2Gb - meint ihr, das macht Sinn?)


Ich werde euch morgen mal bescheid geben, ob das funktioniert, wegen den Programmen, die er so zum arbeiten nutzt (sind so security tools für den Hauptserver, usw.).


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Windows XP hat mich damals schon vollends befriedigt aufm Pentium 4.


----------



## blackout24 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

512 MB ist schon ne enge Kiste. Würde dann auf jedenfall zur 32 Bit Version der Linux Distro greifen, da die RAM Ansprüche etwas geringer sind. Mint mit XFCE dürfte gehen ist vom optischen Anspruch ähnlich wie XP.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*



blackout24 schrieb:


> 512 MB ist schon ne enge Kiste. Würde dann auf jedenfall zur 32 Bit Version der Linux Distro greifen, da die RAM Ansprüche etwas geringer sind. Mint mit XFCE dürfte gehen ist vom optischen Anspruch ähnlich wie XP.


 
Also für XP reichen 512Mb RAM ja wohl dicke   Das läuft ab 32MB ram,  und ich habs immer mit 256 genutzt.  Das war weiter kein Thema.

Problematischer dürften da moderne Programme werden.   Bei mir gehen schonmal mehrere GB ram-auslastung für die browser drauf ... (dank youtube und co)


----------



## Solarius (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Für Distributionen wie zum Beispiel Linux Mint sind mindestens 512 MB Ram erforderlich. Es werden aber 1024 MB Ram empfohlen.
Linux Mint bei Wikipedia

Vielleicht gefällt dir Bodhi Linux? Das kommt mit 128MB Ram aus. Als Desktop verwendet es E17. Bodhi Linux kann man prima von einem USB-Stick ausprobieren. Wenn du es startest, kommen ein paar Abfragen, etwa welche Oberfläche du willst. (Tablet, Desktop, fancy, ...). Mein Tipp: fancy.
Bodhi Linux
Dieses Linux habe ich vor ein paar Tagen  zu meiner Liste hinzugefügt. Es hat mir eigentlich gut gefallen.

Wie alt ist eigentlich die Festplatte? Ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren mal einen gebrauchten Computer gekauft. Alles war gut. -  Und dann ging die Festplatte kaputt....


----------



## Supeq (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Linux schön und gut, aber wenn der alte Herr keine Erfahrungen damit hat, installier ihm lieber Windows 7. Ansonsten musst du bei jeder gewünschten Änderung anrücken


----------



## Jimini (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*



Supeq schrieb:


> Linux schön und gut, aber wenn der alte Herr keine Erfahrungen damit hat, installier ihm lieber Windows 7. Ansonsten musst du bei jeder gewünschten Änderung anrücken


 Wenn jemand nur wenige Erfahrungen mit Windows hat, fällt der Umstieg auf Linux oftmals sehr viel leichter als man zunächst vermuten mag. Meine Eltern haben 8 oder 9 Jahre lang Windows XP genutzt, kürzlich habe ich ihnen Xubuntu installiert. Und siehe da, viele alltägliche Dinge fallen viel leichter. Man kann das natürlich nicht pauschalisieren - aber so oder so bedeutet das Aufsetzen eines Systems für jemand anderen immer Arbeit, auch, wenn das System fertig installiert ist (=> Support etc.).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Ich hab hier auf einem 2ten PC Linux Mint Mate mit den Tango Icons und dem WinMe Skin.
Es schaut richtig klasse aus und lässt sich super einfach bedienen.


----------



## blackout24 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Wie als würde man im Desktopbetrieb überhaupt viel vom Betriebssystem mitbekommen. Das einzige was eine Person braucht ist eine Oberfläche mit der sie zurecht kommt und vielleicht schon durch Windows vertraut ist und dafür gibt es bei Linux mit XFCE und KDE wohl genug Alternativen.

Mum tries out Kubuntu 12.10 (2012) - YouTube


----------



## Abductee (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Das KDE wär mir persönlich schon zu viel des guten, das erschlägt einen ein bisschen.
Das XFCE ist super, aber auch schon sehr nackt, da gibts viel zum nachinstallieren.
Mint mit der Mate-Oberfläche machts da meiner Meinung nach genau richtig.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Februar 2013)

Ich würde sagen, wenn du den RAM aufrüstest, bringt das einen ordentlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub.
Hatte das mal bei einem alten PC, der war mit 2GB RAM fast doppelt so schnell...


----------



## Falke99x (10. März 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Also ich kann Mint auch empfehlen, allerdings ist auch Mageia einen Blick wert(gerade für Neulinge). Als Desktopumgebung: Gnome ist einfach zu verstehen aber man kann auch nicht viele Veränderungen machen. Ich finde KDE auch sehr gelungen. Bei Linux Mint ist die "Mate" Version auch zu empfehlen (einfach und Ressourcen sparend).


----------



## Solarius (10. März 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*



Falke99x schrieb:


> ..., allerdings ist auch Mageia einen Blick wert(gerade für Neulinge)....


Für Mageia ist es dann aber tatsächlich besser, wenn das Ram aufgerüstet wird. 512 MB Ram sind Minimum. Es werden 2 GB Ram empfohlen. 
Support für die Distribution Mageia
Mageia ist etwas wunderbares. Es ist auch meine Lieblingsdistribution.


----------



## GBoos (13. März 2013)

*AW: Das Optimale Betriebssystem für diesen Pc*

Ich kann FUDUNTU empfehlen .... Schoenes altes Gnome 2.3 ueber Fedora ... Sieht super modern aus, ist super schnell und einfach zu bedienen.


----------

